# Case D33 4x4 shifting issues/Hanging up



## vanmedic (Aug 4, 2011)

I have an 03 Case D33 4x4 has 1500hrs reciently I am having problems gears hanging up when shifting,i can go from 2nd to reverse with no problems but if i go to 3rd or 1st it will hang up everytime and very difficult to get out of that gear.There is a LOT of slop in the shifter,i replaced the shifter hoping that was the issue but it was not,I think i know the answer to my own question but have to ask,is this sounding like something i will have to have the case split in order to fix? is there anything i can try?.Any imput would be helpful.Thank you Adam


----------



## vanmedic (Aug 4, 2011)

...................


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It almost sounds like you will have to gain access to the transmission on that tractor to diagnose the problem. On many tractors, the top of the transmission either comes off or has access plates you can remove to access the gears without having to split the tractor. Does that shifter go directly into the transmission case, or is it attached to linkages outside the case? When my 350 Utility (much older tractor) had a loose shifter and was jamming in gear, we replaced the shifter as well, but it went directly into the transmission and moved the shift forks directly. The ball on the end of the shifter had worn badly and wouldn't move the forks far enough to get it into/out of gear. I'm not really familiar with that particular tractor, though, so you may want to ask a CaseIH dealer to see if they have any ideas.


----------



## vanmedic (Aug 4, 2011)

it does go directly into the trans,i thought it was the shifter and replaced it but that unfortunatly was not the problem.Thank you Adam


----------

